# JSF xml und Datenbanken



## xml (10. Dez 2007)

Eine allgemeine Frage: 

Angenommen, ich habe eine JSF Anwendung mit Hibernate als Persistenzschicht. Wo und wie könnte nun beispielsweise 
xml zum Einsatz kommen, als Vermittler der Daten aus der Datenbank zur JSF Darstellungsschicht ?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Dez 2007)

eher zur konfiguration bzw mapping der pojos und hibernate


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2007)

Deine Persitenzschicht liefert ir Objekte, deine Präsentationsschicht benutzt diese Objekte.

IMHO gibt es in diesem Fall keine sinnvolle Anwendung für XML Datentranfser.


----------

